# Hmmm...



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys. My other half got me this grinder a short while ago. Now I'm getting more into coffee I'm starting to think I may need to replace it. Can I get away with it or does it NEED replacing?

James


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

James811 said:


> Hey guys. My other half got me this grinder a short while ago. Now I'm getting more into coffee I'm starting to think I may need to replace it. Can I get away with it or does it NEED replacing?
> 
> James


Based on all the evidence I say keep it....









Give us a clue...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Something missing James - pic would help


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4261687.htm

What a spanner!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ahaha....just seen the link.

Well that grinder will be total shite....so try and sell it for what you can on the bay and get something decent. Eurka Mignion is pretty much your minimum entry level decent electric grinder.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Please bare in mind this is only for French press


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

James811 said:


> Please bare in mind this is only for French press


Yeah...mm, well it will work, but not great, really not great....but I await the next snippet of extra information to come?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

James811 said:


> Please bare in mind this is only for French press


Will do the job but won't produce a consistent even grind.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

James811 said:


> Please bare in mind this is only for French press


I love this drip feeding of info, makes it more exciting









You might get away with that for french press. If you like what you taste then why change it?


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Sorry for the drip feeding. I have a chemex on my mind! Hahaha!

Pretty happy with that joke

ive been having problems with it getting a fine grind the last few days. May do some digging tomorrow.

I think it's ok for what I want, I just wanted some others opinions incase I'm holding myself back a lot that's all


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

James811 said:


> Sorry for the drip feeding. I have a chemex on my mind! Hahaha!
> 
> Pretty happy with that joke
> 
> ...


Lol, you probably want to upgrade. Not sure what the "minimum" spec if for Chemex but I know quite a few who use the vario for brewed coffee.

Now I'm waiting for the "and espresso....." comment


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

No. Not yet anyway. Sorry for the drip feed I'm doing some painting and and having to do quick messages so things are slipping zee mind.

May ask for a mignon eureka mk2 for commercialmass this year


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

James811 said:


> I think it's ok for what I want, I just wanted some others opinions incase I'm holding myself back a lot that's all


yes, you're holding yourself back.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

James811 said:


> No. Not yet anyway. Sorry for the drip feed I'm doing some painting and and having to do quick messages so things are slipping zee mind.
> 
> May ask for a mignon eureka mk2 for commercialmass this year


The Mignon is the standard suggestion when paired with an espresso machine, but I'm not sure on the advice when grinding for filter/chemex, some grinders excel in one area but not in another... I know a lot of people use the various hand grinders for filter coffee, but I'm not sure how something like a porlex would compare to a Mignon.

As has been mentioned you are looking for grind consistency so your coffee extracts at an even pace.


----------

